# The Fattening 2 - by Ichida (~BHM, Eating, Romance ~SWG )



## Ichida (Nov 30, 2006)

_~BHM, Eating, Romance ~SWG _- A lovesick John is informed of Carli's preferences

*The Fattening 2
by Ichida

Click here for prior installment​*

It was two weeks before they could see each other again. Carly had a seminar in Chicago to attend, and it didnt help John that those were his two weeks of vacation. Carly dealt with it tolerably, but John moped about the first week. Ryan finally decided to take him out to a restaurant to get his mind off Carly. When he arrived to pick John up he knocked and opened the door without waiting  they were best buds, after all. 

John? He called, taking his shoes off.

In here, Johns voice, muffled, came from the living room. 

Ryan walked into the room and stopped. Whoa, buddy, expecting company? 

John glared at him over a slice of pizza, two empty Haggen Daaz ice cream containers in front of him. 

Oh shut up, he growled, taking a vicious bite. Either sit down and eat with me or leave.

Ryan sat, taking a slice of pepperoni, bemused. You ok, man? You look like youve, uh, well 

He wilted under the look John gave him.

John had pudged out in only a few days. His belly was where it had gone, rolling over his boxers. Ryan was fascinated to see how soft it looked, bulging in a pliable roll. Even considering the fact that it was mostly just being stuffedHe also noted seven  seven?!  other pints of ice cream around Johns feet. 

Fat? John growled, shoveling a large spoonful of ice cream into his mouth. He closed his eyes and leaned back on the couch, sighing deeply.

Ryan put down his slice awkwardly and patted his friends back, smiling slightly. Whats wrong? I mean, shell come back.

How do I know for sure? John asked wildly, staring at his friend desperately. Judy left me without a word, why wont Carly?

Because Judy was a chit, and Carl loves you, Ryan said calmly. He patted his Johns paunch. Is this what this grocery gut is about? 

John sat up, his heavy belly jiggling slightly. Partially, he sighed, rubbing his face. He looked hunted and guilty. I cant help it  whenever I get stuffed I can almost feel her hands. 

He shrugged one shoulder, a new chubby chin creasing. Besides, when she left I told her by the time she got back Id have quit smoking entirely, and whenever I crave a smoke all I can do to stop myself is eat!

Shell like it! Ryan said with a chuckle. Dont worry, youre getting a little carried away is all. I bet she turns into a little nympho because of this, he finished winking.

How will she still be attracted to a fat ass like me? Look at me! Im just a porker! He slid forward on the couch, resting him elbows on his knees and placing his head in his hands. His hair fell into his eyes, his chin softening into a double. His newly chubby belly was heavy with food, just beginning to brush his thighs when he sat. Ryan ran his fingers through his hair and continued trying to encourage him. John just whined and shook his head, making Ryan want to slap him.

John, she LIKES fat guys. Ryan finally bellowed. Why do you think you put on a few pounds since you met her? Why do you think she constantly orders too much and makes us eat it? Why do you think she is always touching your belly? Besides, youre a light weight! Im two hundred and fifty pounds  and unlike you none of that is muscle! He slapped his belly, large and soft. See?

John looked at the floor silently. I guess sobut how? Its so unhealthy and uncomfortable He raised his eyes, looking at Ryan forlornly. 

How can you be so sure? What if she gets back and hates me for this? His shoulders slumped further, popping his tummy out even further.

Ryan rolled his eyes and sighed, scrubbing a hand across his face. Youre hopeless, man. 

He smiled a little. Ill make you a bet. If you get to two hundred, I bet shell be freaking out shell be so happy.

What do you get if you win? John asked joking. He offered a half smile, feeling his stomach weigh him down like a huge water balloon. If he moved he could hear it gurgle and slosh quietly.

A week at your cottage next month. I dont care if youre there, I just need a vacation, ok? Ryan bit into the slice of pizza he had put down, chewing happily.

Youre on. John caressed the side of his tummy absent mindedly, patting it and sending ripples through it. I already feel so fat He jiggled his gut with both hands  which obligingly shook and then plopped into his lap, seemingly tired - then looked at Ryan sheepishly. I never knew I could eat so much...AndThe more I eat the better it feels when we do it

No need to explain to me, I know! Ryan reached over and jiggled his friends sagging middle with the palm of his hand, then prodding it with his index finger. Youre on your way to having a real jelly belly, eh? I wonder what youll look like when you hit 200.

I wonder how heavy I am nowI was 178 a week ago, but, he looked down bemusedly at his prominent middle, which was slouching over his too tight boxers. He grinned and shrugged a shoulder. But a bet is a bet. Now, if I win, and she really does like me that fat, I need to pick my prize. Hmm. If I win I get to steal your Jag for a week.

Ouch man, not cool, Ryan winced. Deal though. But if you break it you buy it! 

He stood up, and John couldnt help noticing how Ryan's rotund middle grew in size as he shifted his weight forward. It become a round mass of flesh for a moment while Ryan levered himself to his feet, giving in to gravity as he leaned forward.

I cant believe its been a weekand I still have another to go! I dont want to try and gain 22 pounds in a week, its just so unhealthy, John complained as he struggled to his feet. It was surprisingly difficult, and his middle felt heavy as a bowling bowl, pulling him forward.

Uh, hate to break it to you, but you were 178 when you met Carly  and I think you probably gained a few over the past couple weeks. Plus there is this, Ryan said, patting Johns belly again. 

I havent gained that much, John protested, one hand unconsciously slipping under his temporary overhang.

Wasnt it you just a minute ago saying how you gained so much weight and blah, blah, blah? He moved off towards the bathroom. Weigh-in time, you porker! He laughed and darted forward as John punched his shoulder from behind viciously. Youve bugged me about my weight for so long, its your comeuppance time!

There wasnt much John could say to that so he plodded along behind Ryan, feeling his belly shift slightly with each step. But arent you supposed to weigh in when you dont have any food in your stomach?

If you are going to try and make 200 by the time she comes back? You wont be empty a moment of the day. Though you could just get to 200 naturally; doesnt matter to me.

John considered, entering the bathroom behind him. I might as well try to get to 200 before she gets back. That way it will be the biggest shock, and prove to you that me getting fat will be a huge turnoff. Girls dont like porkers.

You dont even believe that, youre just saying it. Ryan dumped the scale on the floor, glancing to make sure it was at zero. 

Up you get, piglet! He grabbed his friends small love handles and jiggled them as he propelled him forward, causing ripples he couldnt see  but John could feel  to travel across his belly.

Youre having way too much fun with this, John whined. 

But I can see youre enjoyin it! Ryan smirked. John could feel his face heat and he shifted his hips away. Will ya look at that? What did I tell you? 190 smack dab!

John frowned, upset, even as parts of him insisted that this was a good thing. 12 lbs? In just over a month? What will I look like in a year??

Relax dude, no one gains forever. Besides, maybe you should jiggle your way to the gym after you hit two hundred, just to stay healthy. Ryan slapped his own heavy paunch. Its what I do! He sauntered back to the living room, eating another pizza slice and flicking on the television.

So you like being that big? John asked, voice muffled as he pulled on a relatively clean Tshirt he found on the floor in the hallway.

Yep. Ryan said, slouching comfortably.

Why? he asked curiously, laying back in the recliner slowly. And how did you firststart?

Carl showed me, to be honest. Nothin like what you two have. Shed just always encourage me to eat and buy me food, or give me food she couldnt eat. I didnt even really notice until my gut was hanging over my belt a few inches. Then I started to notice it jiggling, and even when I got bigger pants it kindawobbled, when I did anything active like walking up stairs. By the time I put forty pounds on I realized what she was doing, and we talked. Learned a lot about each other, and about our preferences. 

John watched Ryan grabbed another slice before asking  sleepily  if he was gaining on purpose. 

Naw man, just love my food. I just need to find a girl that loves watching me love food! Someone like Carly, just with passion between us! Anyway, you wanna watch something will explosions or hot babes? John?

Once he glanced over he laughed. Guess you dont care then, he said to his sleeping friend. Ryan flicked the television to CSI and glanced over at John again, shaking his head in amusement. Carli is gonna be one happy girl when she gets back, he informed the prone man whose shirt material was bunching around his chest, emphasizing his paunch. A very happy girl indeed.

(to be continued?)

*~*~*


"If I gained a pound for every time someone said that to me I would be a heavy, heavy man."
Ichida


----------



## Daknee (Dec 1, 2006)

Very interesting read. In many respects John still reminds me of myself. I went through a bout of depression and no longer cared about my weight. I eat and eat. I too quit smoking which didnt slow the eating down either. However I was more like John's friend, before I knew what happened I was fat. If it wasn'' for my girlfriend, at the time, my self esteem about my physical self would have fallen even further. Thank God like Carly she liked men with meat on their bones.


----------



## Ichida (Dec 1, 2006)

Daknee said:


> Very interesting read. In many respects John still reminds me of myself. I went through a bout of depression and no longer cared about my weight. I eat and eat. I too quit smoking which didnt slow the eating down either. However I was more like John's friend, before I knew what happened I was fat. If it wasn'' for my girlfriend, at the time, my self esteem about my physical self would have fallen even further. Thank God like Carly she liked men with meat on their bones.



How much did you gain? N did she encourage you? (I'm torn between feelings of awww...depression and oooh...gained weight? haha

Hope ur feeling better now...and I'm glad you seem to enjoy it

Ichida


----------



## Daknee (Dec 1, 2006)

Ichida said:


> How much did you gain? N did she encourage you? (I'm torn between feelings of awww...depression and oooh...gained weight? haha
> 
> Hope ur feeling better now...and I'm glad you seem to enjoy it
> 
> Ichida


I gained 30 pounds at that time. Im now 15 pounds more. As far as encourageing she kept telling me how good I looked to her with a little belly. She like to massage and caress my belly. Thats what I meant about my self esteem. I really felt she meant it and was not just saying it to say it. Because like your character I too was under the belief that ALL women like thin/muscular guys. If it wasnt for that relationship I would never have thought there were women out there who like guys with meat on their bones. Yippy for me cause now that I'm older I dont think I could lose the weight without literally starving myself to death. The old metabolism seem to have slowed down. LOL

Im not sure what you mean by being torn beween depression and gained weight. My little period of depression, Im fine now, was what caused me to eat and gain weight, along with stopping smoking. When one is depressed one does not seem to care much about anything. For me this meant not careing how I looked or trying to keep my athletic figure. Again if it had not been for the encouragement I got. I would have hated myself for getting fat and helpless to do anything about it, a vicious cycle.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Dec 2, 2006)

Enjoying both your ongoing serials ... especially the saga of Jennifer accompanying her man who used to be fat, then lost weight, and is struggling with gaining it again ... :eat2:


----------



## Ichida (Dec 2, 2006)

Daknee said:


> Im not sure what you mean by being torn beween depression and gained weight. .



I mean as a girl who likes guys with some extra chub, hearing someone gain weight is like yay! But hearing you were depressed makes me sympathize....if that makes any sense?

Ichida


----------



## Ichida (Dec 2, 2006)

N thank you Dreamer ^^

My boyfriend has actually gone from 186 to about...202(?) since he found out I like my boys big...and he's constantly teasing me with it..very hot. Especially since it's nice soft chub thats just been gathering around his waist. It's...inspiring me. 

^.~
Ichida


----------



## FreneticFangs (Dec 28, 2006)

more! I like this story


----------



## Ichida (Jan 11, 2007)

Again, sorry Its been so long - I've been in the process of writing a novel so getting time has been a little difficult... 

I'll try and get another installment done in a week or so!

^^ Thanks so much


----------

